# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  docbook

## farnaz2003

من یک سند *xml* مبتنی بر *docbook* دارم که می خوام از درستی آن مطمئن شوم ،چطوری می تونم ؟ چطور می تونم بفهمم که معتبره؟
مرسی

----------


## صابر

یک پروژه Open Source هست: http://sourceforge.net/projects/validate/

اما اگه سورس لازم ندارین. از این میتونید بدون دردسر استفاده کنید:
http://www.xml-dev.com/blog/test.php

----------

